# Need a Cat name...



## rpearson (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay great minds out there:
Possibly a silly question but looking for name ideas.

We need a name for a cat my wife and daughter adopted.
It's a boy.  Father is African Jungle cat, Mother is bangal.  He's supposed to get somewhere around 20 Lbs +-. We thought an African name would be appropriate but we're open to thoughts.  Actually leaning toward a Hawaiian name "Kona" at the moment.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Dec 1, 2009)

Jingle


----------



## TomW (Dec 1, 2009)

This is _*Turbo*_. Bingle Cat, about 20 pounds.  Quite secure in his manhood.

Tom


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2009)

If my Afrikaans isn't too rusty, I believe Gered means rescued.


----------



## johnnyinnb (Dec 1, 2009)

blister


----------



## TheRealSmith (Dec 1, 2009)

*Mojo*

Looks like a MOJO to me.....:biggrin:


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 1, 2009)

Fritz


----------



## jeff (Dec 1, 2009)

rpearson said:


> Okay great minds out there:
> Possibly a silly question but looking for name ideas.
> 
> We need a name for a cat my wife and daughter adopted.
> It's a boy.  Father is African Jungle cat, Mother is bangal.  He's supposed to get somewhere around 20 Lbs +-. We thought an African name would be appropriate but we're open to thoughts.  Actually leaning toward a Hawaiian name "Kona" at the moment.



Tarzan


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2009)

Let's see, he's going to sit around the house all day, doing nothing.  THEN, you will come home from a hard day of labor and FEED HIM!  Again, he will do nothing.

King
Lazybones
'yo, sucker!

Three choices, there should be MANY more.


----------



## Pen_Turner (Dec 1, 2009)

I named my cat "cujo" IDK (because he is the exact opp.) and 13 years later people still laugh when they hear it. On the lighter side, I always wanted to name a cat "biscuit". He looks like he could be a "biscuit" or a "snickers". Anyways, thats my 2 pennies!!


----------



## SonOfMartin (Dec 1, 2009)

One of my wife's clients has a cat named "Mr. Jones".  I don't know why, but our next cat will be named "Mr. Jones" - I kind of like it.

"Mr. Jones, come get your dinner"......


----------



## Dick Hines (Dec 1, 2009)

Why name a cat, most of them will not come when called anyway. That's why I don't name my turnings. They are kind of like cats.

My wife had a cat that she named ,Food. Just asy the word Food and he showed up.

Just a thought.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 1, 2009)

Gizmo just seems like a cats name...


----------



## bitshird (Dec 1, 2009)

Bowser??


----------



## Nellieteach (Dec 1, 2009)

Some suggestions:
-Jambo  "hello" in Swahili
-Sahib   "master"
-Arjan   "tiger"
-Mitra   "friend"
-Kovu
-Sarabi


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 1, 2009)

Bobotundee


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Dec 1, 2009)

Dick Hines said:


> My wife had a cat that she named ,Food. Just asy the word Food and he showed up.



I had a cat named Pig. She was one in a million and I doubt that I'll ever stop missing her.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 1, 2009)

Can I go into the food jokes?
Or is that better left untouched? Like my mother-in-laws cooking


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 1, 2009)

Roadkill?  Worm food? Or Eggroll.
Lol. 1 have 2. Hercules & Muffy I didn't name the 2nd.  

Spunky?  it looks frisky.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 1, 2009)

How about Shere Khan from the Jungle Book?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Dec 1, 2009)

All cats have the same name, and it's pronunciation is the sound that a can opener makes.
 
My pet parrot (before he passed) once learned how to imitate the can opener.  It drove the cats crazy.

I thought that was funny, until he learned to imitate my cell phone.

As far as names:
Kobina ('Gift' in Luganda)
Folami ('Respect and honor me' in Yoruba(kinda fits a cat))
Paka (Swahili for 'Cat')
Paka-kufuru (Swahili for 'Damn Cat')
Saidi (Swahili for 'Master' (you just THINK you're the master))
Zuri (Swahili for 'Cute')
Kajinga (Swahili for 'Troublemaker')
Mguu joto (Swahili for 'Foot Warmer')

Personally, I'd go with 'Paka-kufuru'


----------



## L1Truckie (Dec 1, 2009)

I named our first cat "Arson"....he fit his name well, but im a firefighter.....I see your in the software business...how about "Data"....just off the top of my head.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL Wes. I like your thinking. But maybe something a bit easier to pronounce. What about - 

Simba  (Lion in Swahili) 
Jauhar (Jewel - also harkens to jaguar)

Or maybe just for fun...

Tigger  (stripe pattern)
Jabba (..as in "the Hutt" because he is going to be a BIG boy!!! :biggrin


----------



## Lenny (Dec 1, 2009)

Kunta kittay


----------



## snyiper (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like "Haywire" to me!!!


----------



## rpearson (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL !!! :biggrin:
So many great suggestions! I've sent them all to my wife!


----------



## Fred (Dec 1, 2009)

I would call him, "Hunter" because of his background. Plus he looks like a mighty hunter. His markings will provide him perfect camouflage while outside.

Looks like he will be an excellent mouser and chipmunk getter!


----------



## CaptG (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a rescued cat that bears a resemblance to yours, I named him "Hoover".  If there is food around, he will suck it right up.  Fast.  Really fast.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 1, 2009)

Damascas...he looks like damascus steel.....Damn for short..

LOML has 2.  Boo and Angie.  I call angie Spit ball because when she was a small one, she hissed and spit at all of us all the time.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 1, 2009)

Grim Spirit said:


> My pet parrot (before he passed) once learned how to imitate the can opener.  It drove the cats crazy.
> 
> I thought that was funny, until he learned to imitate my cell phone.



Thanks for the laughs! Saw (and heard) a starling that could make a noise like a dog bark.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like he needs a name like CLYDE!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 1, 2009)

MilkBones?


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 1, 2009)

Grim Spirit said:


> All cats have the same name, and it's pronunciation is the sound that a can opener makes.
> 
> My pet parrot (before he passed) once learned how to imitate the can opener.  It drove the cats crazy.
> 
> ...


Parrots live a long, long, life. You must be over one hundred years old.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 1, 2009)

Kitty :wink:


----------



## Grim Spirit (Dec 1, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Parrots live a long, long, life. You must be over one hundred years old.


 
Actually, he was a sickly bird. We only had him for 15 years.

This is Rosie (the 'good' cat):


----------



## CSue (Dec 1, 2009)

Pen_Turner said:


> I named my cat "cujo" IDK (because he is the exact opp.) and 13 years later people still laugh when they hear it. On the lighter side, I always wanted to name a cat "biscuit". He looks like he could be a "biscuit" or a "snickers". Anyways, thats my 2 pennies!!


 
This is "Biscuit"  (and my dog.)


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 1, 2009)

I wonder what's Swahili for "Chew Toy" or maybe "Speed Bump"? :biggrin:
About the best us dog lovers can do here.


----------



## gketell (Dec 1, 2009)

Grim Spirit said:


> My pet parrot (before he passed) once learned how to imitate the can opener.  It drove the cats crazy.
> 
> I thought that was funny, until he learned to imitate my cell phone.



My mother raised cockatiels.  My dad had a '66 valiant slant-6 that was a bear to start.  Can you imagine the noises the became part of the cockatiels' "mating song" that lasted decades longer than the car?  rrr-rrr-rrr-rrr-rrr-rrr-rrr-rrr.  Annoyed my dad for decades!

On topic: how about "schwarzenegger" or "ferrigno".


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 1, 2009)

The more I think of it, the more "Cujo" just sounds right..


----------



## intillzah (Dec 1, 2009)

Tigger


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 1, 2009)

*Kitty Names...*

I have lots:

Rambo
Magnum
Kutas
Gato - Spanish for "Cat"
One of my ex-wives calls all her cats "Toby."

My current girlfriend's parrot has a great vocabulary including, "Oh, Oh. Somebody's pissed off!" And, whenever the dog walks in the room she says, "Go lay down," in my GFs voice. Poor dog does what he's told. The other funny thing she does if she says "Polly wants a cracker," and you don't give it to her, she starts crying like a little girl. Amazing bird.

t.


----------



## arw01 (Dec 1, 2009)

Kuntakitty  a play on roots, nice solid African sounding name!


----------



## randyrls (Dec 2, 2009)

Fred said:


> I would call him, "Hunter" because of his background. Plus he looks like a mighty hunter. His markings will provide him perfect camouflage while outside.
> 
> Looks like he will be an excellent mouser and chipmunk getter!



Our cats always left "offerings" on the back porch of our house...


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 2, 2009)

How about "Gitout" ?, or "Gitlost"?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2009)

Ceayte
Don't mean nothing that I know of but is the sound of C.A.T.


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 2, 2009)

What is an African or Hawaiian name for friend or pet I looked up names recently for a new puppy we got and I will give you a link to a site that you can get names from all over the world from. Here it is:   http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm
 They have pet names from everywhere. Hope it helps. After all the looking and writing down I did we decided on "Yogi" because he looks like a little bear cub. IDK my wife and mother-in-law so I guess even though he was to be my new puppy that I will stick with the name they picked out. Len


----------



## mwenman (Dec 2, 2009)

Was reading thru the suggestions and saw "Haywire" and got a good laugh from that.

since he is a Tiger,  his Hawaiian name could be Kikeli  (kick - a - lee)

or, you could go with...   Humuhumunukunukuapuaa


----------



## dow (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm... I vote Eugene.

But then again, I named our new siamese rescued cat.  Her name is Edna.  Her full name is Edna the Inhaler, since she inhales anything that's edible,


----------



## THarvey (Dec 2, 2009)

The Genus name for cat is *Felis*.

My kids had a cat named Felix, after my son learned the genus names in his science class.

We later intoduced them to the cartoon cat named Felix.


----------



## artme (Dec 2, 2009)

Rescued a kitten from the river once. Some lousy inconsiderate mongrel had tried to drown it.

Dad called it Moses!:biggrin:

Had a friend with a black cat called Puss. He also had a sulphur crested cockatoo that would call out "Here Puss,Puss,Puss!". Cat was stupid. It came to the cage every time, whereupon the Cockatoo would lean over and screech in its ear. The cat would bolt off and the Cockatoo would do a little dance and laugh.


----------



## mountain_guy (Dec 2, 2009)

I vote for Spot.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 2, 2009)

mountain_guy said:


> I vote for Spot.



.. or Speck


----------



## ngeb528 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like a little "Stinker" to me.


----------

